
Dropbox is down - Walkman
https://status.dropbox.com/
======
ohjeez
They sent out an email last night saying they had scheduled maintenance for...
sometime today. I wasn't worried about it so I didn't note the time exactly or
keep the message.

So it likely is not _oh god no the world is coming to an end_ or anything.

~~~
pferde
I would hope that downtime of one meager Internet service could never be an
"oh god no the world is coming to an end" event.

